

Ask HN: A developers opinion of Treehouse - danielhollands

Hi all,
I love web apps and want to start to build my own. ive been doing graphic design and motion graphic work for years and have purposefully put off learning any sort of code because i think its better to make money doing something you love and pay someone to do something you dont. But recently I've decided that I need to bite the bullet and learn how to code (HTML,CSS and rails) looking at a lot of the training sites out there I'm leaning towards using Treehouse. I was wondering who else has used it and if any developers have used it would you recommend it? Thanks
======
muellerwolfram
i'm not a treehouse user, and while i hear awesome stories about their company
(like having a 4-day work week, or getting funding although they don't plan an
"exit"), I don't know anything about the quality of their lessons...

but I do know two free resources for learning rails, and having used both of
them I can wholeheartedly recommend them:

<https://class.coursera.org/saas/lecture/preview>

<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>

after completing these two you will be able to build your own web app, and go
from there. afterward it's not so much about learning rails in general. it's
more about coming across a very specific problem that you encounter while
building your app, in which case google is your friend.

i really don't want to bad mouth treehouse, but i feel like there are enough
free resources out there to get you started. especially for rails. on the
other hand, paying 25$ dollars a month, might keep you committed.

~~~
danielhollands
Awesome thanks for that!

